# Trailer tail gate ideas



## eglaude

Hey y'all , I was hoping that some of you out there would have some good ideas that you already tried on your trailers. I recently bought a nice high side tandem utility trailer with a rather "cheap " lift gate. It's the expanded metal deck with the flimsy angle iron. It's alright for a small lawn mower but for some, like me, our equipment is rather heavy duty and is not easy on it. To make it worse, I had a pallet of grass loaded on with a fork lift and the driver wasn't the brightest and let's leave it at that. I should have taken the ramp off but got in a hurry and that's my story. 

I would like to here about and maybe see pics of your modifications. Guys on this forum are pretty crafty and I take my hat off to the inventors out there. Basically I would like to keep the lift ramp optional, removing it when all I need to use are ramps for heavier equipment or just to block the back off.

Any creative ideas are appreciated. 

Thanks

Eric


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Could you post a couple of pictures of what you have now? Bye


----------



## eglaude

Ok Bulldog, I was only able to get a couple before the rain set in. I'll try to get some more of the trailer tonight.
You can see the hinge pin on the ramp that simply flips up and the frame is locked down by a rod, shaped like an "L".

I'll post the pics in the next post, have a problem with uploading.

Thanks


----------



## eglaude

Anyone know where the "Privacy Settings" are in the Mobil app? Keeping me from posting the pics.

Thanks


----------



## eglaude

Ok, tried from my computer this time.


----------



## BelarusBulldog

If the wheel spacing on your heavier equipment is roughly the same, you could just weld up a ladder bar ramp onto your existing tailgate. This would help to strengthen your ramp and you don't have to remove anything. Bye


----------



## eglaude

Here's the back of my trailer . Any innovative ideas?


----------



## eglaude

Nice looking trailer Bulldog, good idea with the ladder supports. I use the trailer for hauling dirt, mulch , and just about anything else. Removing the ramp just makes it easier to get closer to the trailer and not damage the ramp by having a large loader or forklift run up on it.


----------



## pogobill

How about using a couple of ramps fastened across the back of your trailer to act as a tailgate. Weld a heavy strap across the bumper of your trailer with stratigically placed gussets to make a series of stake pockets across the back. You can load dirt over the tailgate if you wish, or unhook the tail gate and place to the side if need be, for unloading, for example. The tailgate ramps can be hooked on this stake pocket affair if you need to drive anything onto the trailer, hooking the ramps anywhere you wish along the back end, to accommodate anything from a motorcycle to a lawn tractor up to anything that will fit the width of your trailer.
I'd send you a picture, but I've never seen this before!!

I know what you mean, I sort of bent my tailgate ( similar to yours) trying to get that second round bale out of it...... Should have removed the gate, because I had to anyways.... to flip it upside down and drive over it to get the kink out of it!!


----------



## BelarusBulldog

That's a great idea Bill!  Wish I had thought of it first. :lmao:


----------

